# Starting with music notation?



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

Just need some clarification, when you talk about reading guitar music notation, does this mean reading directly off sheet music?

I have a steel string guitar, but I think it'd be good to start with classical music to learn music notation, does anyone recommend anything? Looking through random Bach videos right now..


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yes. notation means to read notes off of sheet music.
there's no short cuts. memorize, Mel Bay books, old school


----------



## friedrice (Oct 3, 2010)

puckhead said:


> yes. notation means to read notes off of sheet music.
> there's no short cuts. memorize, Mel Bay books, old school


okay thanks, I just wasn't sure because I usually see music notation with tabs. Have to memorize where the different locations where each note can be too eh?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Technically speaking, TAB is a form of "notation" as well, but "standard notation" is the notation that is common to all instruments.

If you are already comfortable playing guitar, check out the Berklee Method - its a bit dry, but, if you are disciplined, it will get you reading standard notation faster than Mel Bay. Of course a good teacher will get you there faster yet.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

+1 on the berklee method - i think there's a basic volume (before volume 1) that breaks down the notes in 1st position more in the way the hal leonard / mel bay books do, but cooler


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing wrong with grabbing the Hal Leonard guitar method and working through it. It's a decent general method for learning the fretboard, music notation and basic chord forms.

If you want to play classical, get a classical guitar method book. You won't learn chord symbols from it though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Technically speaking, TAB is a form of "notation" as well, but "standard notation" is the notation that is common to all instruments.
> 
> If you are already comfortable playing guitar, check out the Berklee Method - its a bit dry, but, if you are disciplined, it will get you reading standard notation faster than Mel Bay. Of course a good teacher will get you there faster yet.


I remember using the Berklee method my last couple of years of lessons, and I hated it--I don't remember why though, and I no longer have the book to check it out.

Maybe it was because I didn't start from the beginning.
Maybe I learned stuff from it in spite of it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you want to play classical, _find a teacher_.

And, yes, if the Berklee method isn't supplemented with interesting material, then its easy to hate.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> If you want to play classical, _find a teacher_.
> 
> And, yes, if the Berklee method isn't supplemented with interesting material, then its easy to hate.


It was supplemented with some good stuff, and I learned a few songs.

I believe I learned from it in spite of myself.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

There is a nice version of the Berkelee "Modern Method for Guitar" by Bill Leavitt. Volume one has a DVD edition available with the book. It makes a nice addition for those who want to learn but don't have access to a teacher.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

friedrice said:


> Just need some clarification, when you talk about reading guitar music notation, does this mean reading directly off sheet music?
> 
> I have a steel string guitar, but I think it'd be good to start with classical music to learn music notation, does anyone recommend anything? Looking through random Bach videos right now..


Friedrice: Just a note about notation (no pun intended). Don't feel it's a tough thing to learn. It is really quite easy. Most of it can be learned rather quickly. There are some quirky and difficult things to remember because they are not often used and not often used by guitar players so unless you're planning on being an orchestra conductor, you'll be doing fine in a short time and opening up a great musical vista for yourself that will last a lifetime.


----------

